# hello



## happygirl666

hello ladys and gents 

I am not adopting but was adopted my self and would just like to say no matter what your reason for doing so I think you are doing a huge survice and you should all be very proud of yourselfs,

I am not ashamed to admit before I was adopted my life was hell My mum is a prositute and my dad in jail I am one of 15 children and a twin 



never get dishearted about how long it will take as I have been told it may take a while but it will all be worth wile 

you all have my full suport and hope everything goes well for you all 

hugs and kisses 

sophie xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx:thumbup::hugs:


----------



## wannabmum

Thank you so much for your post huni :hugs:

xxx


----------



## happygirl666

your more than welcome I think its amazing and will adopt one day


----------

